# open cpn issues(cm93)



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

hey dudes...Im trying my best to get opencpn to work for my area...and no matter what I do I only get part 3 of the 3 part cm93 charts to appear

each part is around 700mb

apparently thats everything from 45 degrees lat and up...

I would love everything from that lat DOWN...


those of you using opencpn, what am I doing wrong?

I have used winrar and zip7 for the uncompressing and folders...I just cant seem to get opencpn to do anything else...

are there any ways to get specific charts for my area without downloading the cm93 charts?

alternatively im looking for blue chart chips for my garmin 76cx if anybody is up for charity

beers and dinner on me at the restaurant if you come on down this fall...

thanks

christian


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

You are looking for Central American charts?


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

yes that would be a great start...Im not having any luck with free methods...

i.e opncpn or others

I downloaded mapsource for plotting on my pc my routes then uploading to my garmin

however that isnt exactly what I need...

I heard the blue charts are the way to go for garmin stuff, so maybe someone has one lying around...

Ive always done paper charts and plotting but I only have some paper charts for these areas so a backup would be great on the handheld

thanks


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Christain,

It is tempting to suggest you move to the north ... 

I take it you have downloaded CM93. Now, there are some things to consider:
- OpenCPN only works with CM93 v2 (this you know already).
- CM93 v2 exists in some different issues, dated from 1990-ies and to at least 2012. There are some differences, the earlier came in many zones, separated in different packages, most usual was 3 packages of about 700 MB each (700 MB is also what fills a normal CD ....). Later issues is in "one set".
- When linking OpenCPN to CM93 earlier versions one can only link to one of the sets, so you must know in advance which set. This you can usually see on the Zone map which use to be placed in the first set.
- some claim the later versions of CM93v2 lacks detail as the total file size is smaller than the earlier ones. In my sailing waters I have not noticed any real difference, but I have read that in some distant waters there are issues. You have to test and compare, if you really want to know (boring job).
- OpenCPN + CM93 is avery good working combination. Add in whatever you want, as GPS, AP, AIS and so on. But never rely 100% on this. 
- In many areas one can download free electronic charts in a format that works for OpenCPN (S57 I think). Google and you will find. One such area is US. 

I like OpenCPN a lot, it has very high quality, works fine with scanned charts (rendered? raster?) and with some other open formats. But it is "pc" based, works on pc/mac/Linux. Works lousy on Android, one has to do a lot of nasty things. 
Anyhow, this means this is nothing for the cockpit. You will need a real plotter. (Sorry, time for pc based navigation is over).

/J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks jaramaz...yes I have the 3 pack cm93 charts...but no matter what I do only 1 part of the 3 shows up

I tried removing the other 2 from the directories and even then I only get the background map

when I was cruising on my boat 10-15 years ago I used captains software and it worked just fine, off a dell pc.

I use a handheld in the cockpit always just to reference my paper charts

what I would like though is a backup pc plotter that is down inside


my other option is using the handheld as a plotter and keeping my paper chart updated down below

so if anybody has blue charts for garmin that would work better! jajaja


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

christian.hess said:


> thanks jaramaz...yes I have the 3 pack cm93 charts...but no matter what I do only 1 part of the 3 shows up
> 
> I tried removing the other 2 from the directories and even then I only get the background map


Christian, it's a bit odd you only see 1 of 3 parts.. Just to check, when you go to to "Options|Charts" are you seeing all three parts added to the list?

I'm not sure what directory structure you are working with, but I would place each part in a separate directory labelled "Part 1", etc., add each directory to the charts list individually, then check "Force database rebuild" and click "OK".

If you still don't see the other parts where you're expecting them to be, it could be a chart calibration issue (ie. the charts are there - just not where you're expecting them to be!) The bar at the bottom of the main screen shows which chart you're looking at.

Hope that helps


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

You probably know this but when you add new charts you have to tell open cpn to redefine its database. Go to the tools menu and then the charts tab and at the bottom of the page you will see the check boxes.


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Christian,

You may have an error in the files you have downloaded. Not uncommon ..

Put away the CM93 you have downloaded in a completely other directory and un-register in OpenCPN. 
Find another one at another site, download, un-zip (or whatever) look into the directories. 

The directory tree of CM93 2009 (as an example) looks like
folder CM93_May2009_Zone_1-2
folder CM93_May2009_Zone_3-4-5-6-7-9
folder CM93_May2009_Zone_8
and then there are 3 pictures illustrating CM93 zones etc.
(names could vary, but structure should be like this

When opening any of the above folders they contain only one folder called CM93 (which then have sub-folders). This is as the original CM93 software (similar to OpenCPN) required the data base to be called CM93. 

The first folder contains 540 MB, 7554 files and 507 folders. The others are probably similar, this is to give you an order of magnitude.

/J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Classic30 said:


> Christian, it's a bit odd you only see 1 of 3 parts.. Just to check, when you go to to "Options|Charts" are you seeing all three parts added to the list?
> 
> I'm not sure what directory structure you are working with, but I would place each part in a separate directory labelled "Part 1", etc., add each directory to the charts list individually, then check "Force database rebuild" and click "OK".
> 
> ...


I should specify I dont see them on the chart! I see them in the directories well, all complete with subfolders and dates etc...

regarding the global background map...on my part 3 its automatically there or shows up as soon as I scroll up to the north...if I go back down south nothing...

I sometimes see a brown bar instead of part 3 yellow bar and it shows the map, however it has less details in the bar, just scale and that its mercator or something

however nothing shows up on the backround map

I tried taking off part 3 so I could individually "see" part 1 or 2 and what happens there is part 3 dissapear but again I dont see any charts for part 2 or 1.

it has to be "there" but I dont know how to get them...

they downloaded fine...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

mitchbrown said:


> You probably know this but when you add new charts you have to tell open cpn to redefine its database. Go to the tools menu and then the charts tab and at the bottom of the page you will see the check boxes.


no I DONT know that

can you explain what redefine means...maybe thats what Im missing


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Jaramaz said:


> Christian,
> 
> You may have an error in the files you have downloaded. Not uncommon ..
> 
> ...


maybe I dont have 2009 version...

The cm93 charts I downloaded came in 3 parts...each part has a subfolder like you say...just like ot shows there

however the name only says part 1, part 2, part 3, I have no detail of zones...on any of the parts...

maybe mine is an outdated version? and only part 3 works

can someone explain how to redefine the charts? that mitch was talking about?

thanks


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

when you have linked to a folder, in OpenCPN, you also have to OpenCPN to update its registers. 
In the very same OpenCPN meny where you add new links, there is also, at the very bottum, two (2) boxes: 
- search for new charts ....
- read in all new charts from beginning

(for some reason I got a translated version on this computer, so try to understand the meaning here, not on the letter).

In summary:
either you 
- have a map data base which is corrupted, then you should get a new one (as I proposed earlier; do not get hooked on details here), or
- you have an OPenCPN handling issue. 

start in any of these ends. Your problem is easy ... don't despair. 

/J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks man...Ill keep trying

btw thoe boxes you say translate on my opencpan to

force database rebuild 

and search for new charts

I do that and its a quick 1 second search and it just goes back to normal

nothing "happens"

what settings are you guys using for the charts?

mariners standard, other, base?

cheers


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Christian, FWIW I think you are doing everything correctly - it's a chart calibration/compatibility issue.

To check for a calibration issue, load only 1 of the "non-working" parts (and no other charts) "Force database rebuild" and then zoom right out. Look for any area of the background map that looks like it has a chart there. If you zoom in on that area the name of the chart should appear in the bar at the bottom.

If it's a version issue, you won't see anything at all.. but I would expect the file structure of the non-working parts to look different (or have different filenames/extensions) to the part that works.

It's possible (but hopefully not the case) that the 3 "parts" you have all refer to the same latitude and are not what you think.. Since electronic charts are very scarce for this part of the world, I've come across that before. 

Good luck


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I've tried using Open CPN a couple of times without much luck. Either the charts won't load or they don't stitch, or I wind up with the dreaded blank stare, "program not responding." I know many sailors use it. I just have had no luck with it. Probably some sort of hardware vs software issue. I mostly use my little indestructible, reliable Garmin 376C and alternately, a laptop computer with Sailcruiser/CMap charts. As an additional option, I bought the Polar Navy program which seems to work very well and has never had a software crash. It is very reasonably priced and can use raster and vector charts. It's not a Beta version. That may be a solution for you. I don't know about you but I never want to wonder whether software is going to malfunction.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

well yeah! for sure murphy I never rely on that solely

just wanted to give it a try...

might just have to save up a bit and pay for a program, or get some blue charts, etc...

I looked the polar navy stuff and it looked great...

cheers


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

btw thanks again guys...appreciate it


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

OpenCPN is a good/high quality software, works on many platforms. No reason why it shouldn't work. At the same time, it accepts many different chart formats.

There is always the possibility to buy other software, they are then usually linked to one or two data formats. 

CM93 is actually a version of CMap. CM93 is not for free, it is commercial charts. Those one can find for free download is then some kind of "pirate" version. Pirates are usually nasty in more than one way, so when downloading pirate data one often gets other data or software that one doesn't want. 
Further, it is not unusual that such downloads are corrupted in one way or the other. 

Thus, if there are problems with OpenCPN + CM93 this is likely to be found in the chart data base. If one wants to continue, the best thing is to totally discard the data base, and get a new one, from a better site. 

On the pc I am writing this I have CM93 2011 (it is said). The file structure is simplified, all zones comes in one set. Total size ~1.4 GB. I just took a look on El Salvador - works fine, seems to be interesting sailing waters. Chart says mud mud and some further mud. And some sand .

/J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

anchoring down here is the easiest...it will set the first time every time...very good suction

its actually a beatiful country...

anywhoo

I will try and download another version

question:

can I leave the part that works or should I get the complete different version?

cheers


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

christian.hess said:


> question:
> 
> can I leave the part that works or should I get the complete different version?


OpenCPN has no problem with you leave the part that works.. so you only need to get rid of it if it's already covered by the new charts you get.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

bingo! thanks

Ill play with it tomorrow


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Works now? Good!

Then we move on to your next questions: how to set the parameters for the vectorized charts, ie CM93. 

On the left there is the big "Marine standard" box. Propose to start with all ticked. Further below is the depth you want to use shallow / safe / deep. Depends a bit on your boat and sailing area. I use 2, 3 & 5 meters for these, because it fits very well inthe archipelago here - and we have no tide. 

Mid column is stright forward. notice at the end the non-clutter, which is very good to use.

Right column: printed chart, 4 colors, and +5 on the CM93 detail level. THis you can play with. 

Then on the first page in the tools page (not charts anymore), called home:
use OPenGL if your PC has it (check!), otherwize NOT.
activate seamless display
maybe show chart frames

some of the others suck processing power, and some clutter the display. Some of the other alternatives are personal preferences as "course up". 

/J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Jaramaz said:


> Works now? Good!
> 
> Then we move on to your next questions: how to set the parameters for the vectorized charts, ie CM93.
> 
> ...


no no it doesnt work yet! I will start playing with it now, as in looking at ways to fix it! jajaja


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

ok some progress...

I took out all the loaded charts and loaded and forced data rebuild and scan charts and now im in the soutpacific and a BROWN bar shows up

however it says its a mercator chart...its not yellow like the part 3 charts that do show.

how do I calibrate this chart or how can I see whats up here? jajaja

thanks


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

well I decided to delete this version of cm93 I tried all I could...I would get the bars for the charts but no matter where I scanned to, zoomed in or out nothing showed...

so if anybody has tips on getting a compiled 1.4 gb version of these charts(jaramaz? jajaja)

Im all ears

thanks

edit...im mad now! jajaja found out one person with my exact same issue...he resolved it by merging all 3 directories to the MAIN cm93 directory at the top(Im not very computer fluent) but Im guessing that means moving all the folders into 1 main folder

that worked for him1 jajaja

damnit so close...now if I only remembered where I downloaded those files from! jajaja


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Christain, seriously, I am out sailing in the archipelago .

You should Google CM93 v2 (and CM93v2 and so on). If you have torrent, add that one as a search word. You will find a lot of possibilities. 

(Note: I would avoid streaming CM93, as said earlier there are some nasty guys out there ... many times lurking around streaming sites. That means: if you do not have a Torrent client, get one. They are free. Again, be careful when installing, at least uTorrent client adds some adware and so which you may not like ... so you have to untick in the installation process).

the 1.4 GB version is from 2011 I think (now on the boat computer, other versions of everything).

I tried this with merging all te directories once. Did not work for me, probably depends on when the map data base was issued - IIRC file names were re-used.

Understand if all this may sound as a lot of work (in the unknown), but it is really simple. And you will have use of the k nowledge. 

I will probably not follow this thread frequently - sailing as I am. I usually just look on the threads that occur in when logging in at Sailnet. IIf you need further assistance I am happy to help, send pm.

/J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

hey if yourw out sailing dont worry! be happy sailing...Im sure Ill figure it out

I do not understand the torrent client part...

I have found many torrent versions and they all look corrupt...

whenever you or somebdoy else has the chance, if you could tell me how to setup a "torrent" account im all ears

I have bookmarked 3 or 4 sites where I could download the 2011 v2 cm93 charts

thanks


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

On the hook, but coverage is so-so. However, sun is shining, beer is cold!

To set up a torrent client is childs play.
1. Select torrent client - have google to list. Most used are probably bittorrent and uTorrent (micro). They are all quite similar, and install by itself, you just have to say yes and yes.
2. Download and install the torrent. Propose you do this via Snapfiles, they use to be clean and safe.
3. When you want to download (aka share) a file, you just click on the link and then the OS (Windows) and the torrent client will take care of things.
4. You might want to take a look on settings before downloading
5. You can monitor downloading process in the client window.
6. Remeber all what has been said about pirates .... do not use bad sites. They are bad if too insisting you should do this & that. 

2001? Bit old. 

Good luck

J


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks meant 2011! sorry


----------

